# vlc player core dumped



## jewsofeast (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't open/use VLC player on FreeBSD-8.2-amd64. When I key in [cmd=]vlc[/cmd] I get an error -

```
> vlc
VLC media player 1.1.10 The Luggage (revision exported)
Bus error (core dumped)
```

Here are audio/portaudio version details -

```
portaudio-18.1_2    Portable cross-platform Audio API
portaudio-19.20071207 Portable cross-platform Audio API
```

I see there are two versions of portaudio on my system and I don't know why I need two versions, I've not done anything on my own for having them. 

Here is [cmd=]vlc -vvv[/cmd]

```
vlc -vvv
VLC media player 1.1.10 The Luggage (revision exported)
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - 1.1.10 The Luggage
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: Copyright Ã‚Â© 1996-2011 the VideoLAN team
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: revision exported
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: configured with ./configure  '--enable-vlc' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' '--enable-oss'
 '--enable-postproc' '--enable-sftp' '--disable-alsa' '--disable-dc1394' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dv' '--disable-hd1000a'
 '--disable-hd1000v' '--disable-loader' '--disable-osso_screensaver' '--disable-telx' '--disable-udev' '--disable-update-check'
 '--disable-debug'  '--enable-qt4' '--with-qt-includes=/usr/local/include/qt4' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/local/lib/qt4'
 '--with-extra-libs=/usr/local/lib'  '--with-extra-includes=/usr/local/include' '--enable-a52' '--enable-aa' '--enable-libass'
 '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-caca' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-dirac' '--enable-dca' '--enable-dvb' '--enable-dvbpsi'
 '--with-dvbpsi=/usr/local' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-faad'  '--enable-flac' '--enable-fluidsynth'
 '--disable-fribidi' '--enable-ggi' '--enable-glx' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--enable-gnutls'  '--enable-libgcrypt' '--disable-goom'
 '--enable-httpd' '--enable-jack' '--enable-live555' '--with-live555-tree=/usr/local/live' '--enable-lua'  'LUAC=luac-5.1'
 '--enable-mad' '--with-mad=/usr/local' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-mod' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-mtp' '--enable-mpc'
 '--enable-ncurses' '--enable-notify' '--enable-optimizations' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-opengl' '--enable-mozilla'
 '--with-mozilla-pkg=/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/mozilla-plugin.pc' '--enable-png' '--enable-portaudio' '--enable-projectm'
 '--enable-pulse' '--enable-real' '--enable-realrtsp' '--enable-remoteosd' '--enable-run-as-root' '--enable-smb' '--enable-schroedinger'
 '--enable-sdl' '--enable-sdl-image' '--enable-shout' '--enable-skins2' '--enable-libtar' '--enable-sout' '--enable-speex'
 '--enable-sqlite' '--enable-svg' '--enable-svgalib' '--enable-taglib' '--enable-theora' '--disable-tremor' '--enable-twolame'
 '--enable-upnp' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-v4l2' '--enable-vaapi' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-libcddb' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-x264'
 '--enable-xcb' '--with-x' '--enable-xosd' '--enable-xvideo' '--enable-zvbi' '--x-libraries=/usr/local/lib' '--x-includes=/usr/local/include'
 '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man'
 '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2' 'build_alias=amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -march=k8
 -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing' 'CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake/usr/local/include
 -I/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.1.10/include  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/ffmpeg   -I/usr/local/include/dirac
 -I/usr/local/include/speex' 'CPP=cpp' 'CXX=c++' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -O3 -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing'
 'LUA_CFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include/lua51' 'LUA_LIBS=-L/usr/local/lib/lua51 -llua'
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: checking plugin modules
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: loading plugins cache file /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/plugins-04081e-f8.dat
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc warning: cannot read /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/plugins-04081e-f8.dat (No such file or directory)
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc debug: recursively browsing `/usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins'
[0x8014231b0] main libvlc warning: cannot load module `/usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/audio_output/libportaudio_plugin.so'
 (/usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/audio_output/libportaudio_plugin.so: Undefined symbol "Pa_GetDeviceCount")
Bus error (core dumped)
```

How to fix this thing?


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 6, 2011)

It's been three days, waiting for feedback/suggestions. Can someone please help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 6, 2011)

What have you done or found out in the meantime? Not just 'waiting', I hope. No one is _obliged_ to help you here .. And lack of response is usually caused by a lack of data fit for analysis or troubleshooting.


----------



## jewsofeast (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I do understand that people volunteer here and that a response may or may not come, no harm in trying. I tend to find stuff related to my issues on Google, mailing lists or in forum archives and create threads if I don't get sufficient information. I will truss vlc and get back with additional data if that is what you need.


----------



## rpowell47 (Feb 15, 2012)

What bugs are listed about freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 KDE-4.7.4 and vlc?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 16, 2012)

How is that relevant to this topic? It's probably better to open a new thread and post more (or any) information.


----------

